# Intuitive 3-cycle 3x3x3



## Poke (May 28, 2009)

I was doing some thinking about 3-cycles in general. I was thinking about finding a way to cycle any 3 pieces on the cube.


----------



## I_love_cubes (May 28, 2009)

there are some BLD algs that swap 3 corners on diffrent layers such as 
[R2 D R2 D' R2 U2] x2


----------



## puzzlemaster (May 28, 2009)

Poke said:


> I was doing some thinking about 3-cycles in general. I was thinking about finding a way to cycle any 3 pieces on the cube.



BH method... or learn setup moves and then A perms and U perms.


----------



## JLarsen (May 28, 2009)

I do an intuitive U perm that uses M slice "f2l pair" type stuff. Turns out it's actually a commutator.


----------



## cuBerBruce (May 28, 2009)

puzzlemaster said:


> Poke said:
> 
> 
> > I was doing some thinking about 3-cycles in general. I was thinking about finding a way to cycle any 3 pieces on the cube.
> ...



U perms? What about 4-move (STM) edge 3-cycles?


----------



## byu (May 28, 2009)

Like said earlier, BH. Google BH tutorial and click the first link, it's a thread by me with video and written explanations on how to do it


----------



## tim (May 31, 2009)

Why do you guys suggest BH? He's asking for "finding a way" to cycle 3 pieces. So, he's clearly looking for commutators: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=169.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 31, 2009)

R2 E R2 E'
then its just a matter of setting them up


----------



## Poke (May 31, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> R2 E R2 E'
> then its just a matter of setting them up




I've always wondered how to do that when I accidentally made the cube look like that.


----------



## mrCage (Jun 3, 2009)

No inputs from free-cycling blind cubers?? IMHO the setup moves for commutator should be intuitive. Listing all cases would be counter-productive ;-)

I guess you would end up with 2 basic cases for setup scenario. The base 3-cycle is done on an outer layer - or the base 3-cycle is done on an inner layer.

Cyclical shifts can be used to find optimal sequences

Per

<edit>
Don't forget the power of muscle memory. You may spend excessive time on the setup moves. But after doing it many times over it becomes intuitive. It is stored in your muscle memory!!
</edit>


----------

